# Tasttatur EN / DE

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe meine Tasttatur auf Englisch eingestellt, damit ich schneller an die Klammer [] {} dran komme.

Allerdings fehlen mir ö (oe) ä (ae) usw...

In Windows kann man durch drücken der schift und " danach durch das eingeben eines o ein ö (oe) erstellen.

Das heist möchte ich ein ö (oe) schreiben einfach Gänsefüsschen und dann den Buchstaben.

Geht das auch unter Linux ?

Ich nutze gnome.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## malisha

Hey, 

hatte dazu noch einen Thread hier im Forum in Erinnerung, hier mal der Link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-769772.html

Vielleicht hilft er dir  :Smile: 

Lg, malisha

----------

## Necoro

Ich benutze ein Setup, bei dem das geht: Viele internationale Zeichen sind auf verschiedene Alt-Gr-Tasten gelegt... So gibt es ohne Probleme ß, ä, ö, ü aber auch é ... Und dazu auch noch die Möglichkeit die Kombinationen zu haben, so dass man sachen wie ĩ m.H. von ~ und i tippen kann  :Smile: 

Meine /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keyboard.fdi:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

    <device>

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

            <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

        </match>

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

            <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

            <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us,de</merge>

            <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,grp:menu_toggle</merge>

            <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">altgr-intl,deadgraveacute</merge>

        </match>

    </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

Das erlaubt auch im Bedarfsfall mit der Menü-Taste (die ich sonst mein Leben lang noch nie gebraucht hab) zwischen englischer und deutscher Tastaturbelegung zu wechseln (insb. für längere Mails ist es doch ratsam, die Umlaute direkt ohne AltGr zur Hand zu haben).

Die Belegung der Tasten kannst du dir in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us anschauen. Wie du oben siehst, verwende ich die Variant "altgr-intl", welches eine Variante der "intl" Belegung ist. In dem File gibt es auch noch tausend andere Variants, kannst ja mal schauen, welche dir davon am besten zusagt und denn in die "input.xkb.variant"-Zeile hauen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich habe meine Tasttatur auf Englisch eingestellt, damit ich schneller an die Klammer [] {} dran komme.
> 
> Allerdings fehlen mir ö (oe) ä (ae) usw...
> ...

 

Servus Jörg,

ich weiß das ist jetzt "ein großer" Schritt. Aber wenn du dich schon mit dem englischen Tastaturlayout anfreundest wäre vielleicht das neo tastaturlayout eine alternative für dich. Wenn man ein paar Tage in der Woche opfert das neue Layout zu lernen hat man es in ein bis zwei Monaten flüssig drin. Das normale schreiben auf der Tastatur führt zwar dann am Anfang noch zu kleinen Probleme (man vertauscht Buchstaben..) aber gerade dann wenn man das Zehnfingerschreiben blind beherrscht gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell dran. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall und gerade wegen der Sonderzeichen finde ich das ganze nochmals um längen bequemer "als die Englische Tastatur".

Grüße

Chris

P.s: Damit kann man auch viele tolle sonderzeichen Tippen: λ χ ω ϰ ψ γ φ ϕ ς ι α ε ο σ ν ϱ τ δ υ η π ζ β μ ρ ⊂ ∋ ⊃ ≤ ∪ ≥ ≪ ∩ ≫ ϑ ♀ ⚥ ♂ ℓ † ¥ ¢ § №✔^✗ € ₃ ₂ ₁ ← ∞ → ↔ ↓ ⇌ ↕ ↑ ⊗Last edited by ChrisJumper on Mon Oct 19, 2009 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

Aber Neo hat die [] und so immer noch mit nem AltGr verbunden... und das ist spätestens wenn man in ViM ein Ctrl-[ versucht, nervig  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Aber Neo hat die [] und so immer noch mit nem AltGr verbunden... und das ist spätestens wenn man in ViM ein Ctrl-[ versucht, nervig :)

 

Hmm.. also für die  eckigen Klammern drücke ich einfach nur Mod1 das ist die # Taste auf der normalen Tastatur und die Taste wo normal ein E und R sitzt. Aber stimmt der VI ist damit grade am Anfang eine Katastrophe. Besonders wenn man einen fremden Vi(m) hat der es nicht erlaubt mit den Pfeiltasten zu navigieren... aber da gibt es mittlerweile schon einige Variationen. Aber es ist alles anders. Als würde man eine neuen Fremdsprache lernen.

Ach jetzt geht mir erst auf was du meinst. Stimmt im englischen hat man die durch einen einfachen Druck... ohne eine weitere Taste zu drücken... nun gut ok. So einfach ist das dann doch nicht.

----------

